

Watch music videos in style - kromped
http://www.vawk.com/
stream music from youtube without any advertisements
======
norova
Does it _really_ need all the Facebook permissions it asks for?

========

 _Access my basic information_

 _Send me email_

 _Post to my Wall_

 _Access posts in my News Feed_

 _Access my profile information_

 _Access my family & relationships_

 _Access my photos and videos_

========

Maybe I'm overreacting but that seems like a bit much to ask for before I'm
able to even tell what the web site does.

Note: I bit the bullet and logged in anyway, too curious to help myself. It
wants me to watch "Just A Dream" by Nelly, but when I attempt to skip the
video and find one more suitable to my tastes, it loads Nelly again. And
again. And again.

~~~
smeagol
sorry, i just sorta checked everything ;) i'll remove some of those. it's
seriously not used for anything. you can actually just watch videos by going
to /watch.

this was hacked together in a few nights so it's very incomplete.
(collaborative) filtering coming soon.

------
bitboxer
If your're in Germany, try our neat little site: <http://putpat.tv> . Can be
found ipad and on latest samsung tvs, too.

Explanation can be found here : <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EAkuKwS1JM>

------
dazzawazza
Apparently it's not 'my' music it's Facebook's.... no Facebook, no play.

~~~
smeagol
you can just go to /watch. i probably should've added a link ;-)

------
blocke
iStockPhoto background and Facebook account required?

Bawhaha. Smells like a phishing attack.

Edit: Stock Photo was removed and you no longer need a Facebook account to
play.

------
haseman
lost me at 'login with facebook'

------
smeagol
the pitch is: "pandora for music videos"

------
tomwans
iStockPhoto?

~~~
rgbrgb
LOL

